# New method for squirrels



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)

I came across this earlier today. Who will be the first to give it a try? :lol:

http://www.weirdasianews.com/2010/02/23/squirrel-fishin/


----------



## greenhead1984 (Nov 15, 2008)

That's funny **** right there!!!


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

There was a girl on Jeopardy last week that said she did that in college.

I leased a condo down by Belleville Lake for a year. We had some tame city squirrels (fox). I used to put out ears of corn for them. The darn things would always grab an ear, carry it up a tree, eat the end off of most of the kernals, and waste the rest while the other squirrels would watch, or try to get it.

I started tying kite string on the cob. Left just enough slack to go about 15' up the tree. The squirrels had to go about 20' to the first branch. They'd almost get there when the cob would launch backwards out of their mouth.

That was entertaining to say the least. :chillin:


----------



## jarome477 (Dec 28, 2009)

:tdo12::tdo12::tdo12:beer store nut store,city park,here i come


----------

